# DP/DR definitely tied to anxiety



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

I can definitely tell that when i keep my anxiety under control and i dont let it run me is when these feelings of unreality go away. Its wierd how it can go back and forth for awhile but i do believe that when people have higher levels of anxiety than normal that their brain doesn't quite function the right way. I think my experience with MDMA caused underlying anxiety issues to rise up and take ahold of me. I do believe that i felt VERY spaced out after i came off the drug but my anxiety is what convinced me that i was not back to normal.

I wouldn't go as far as to say im 100% cured but when i dont let my anxiety run wild is when i start to feel that old feeling again.

Things i would suggest:
1. Practice techniques that get your mind off of whatever it is you like to think about.
2. I bought a b vitamen complex along with some GABA amino acids.

I do believe that in some cases supplementation can aid in recovery as these promote healthy brain function. I know this wont work for some of you as i have not been going through this for as long as you have and i realize that the longer you have this feeling, the longer it takes to forget about it.

P.S. I also believe that everyone has their own method of recovery. Some will be spontaneous, like an epiphany and you'll say to yourself "why the fuck did i not realize this earlier?" And others i think will be gradual as you learn to deal with the symptoms you have and grow more accustomed to not giving them attention.

P.S.S. i get more and more bright ideas about this the longer i feel good. Anyways, i think the problem for everyone who suffers from this shit is that something gets embedded into the subcounciouss. Something that always has to remind us of what DP/DR feels like. Its like our minds way of reprogramming the way we think and percieve everything for some reason. I do truely believe that it comes down to high levels of anxiety and once you get it under control you'll have that great 100% feeling again. Im pretty ecstatic right now so im just going to enjoy myself. Ill try to stay active on this forum as i think anyone whos recovered can give good advice for people who are looking for it. Anyway, later guys!


----------



## sgravel1975 (Apr 7, 2008)

Why is DP much harder for some then others Iv been with the DR and for over a year its been this non stopping sence that I have no sence of self left with obsessional thoughts about this condition and 
how I think has anyone ever recovered from this type of DP where everythought that you have seems foreign and you look in the mirrior and you dont recognise yourself I feel weird even when I speak to people 
I would love to be able to reconect with my old self and see my girls and my wife like I used to Is there hope for me and all otherswith this type or degree of DP

Thank Guys


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

sgravel1975 said:


> Why is DP much harder for some then others Iv been with the DR and for over a year its been this non stopping sence that I have no sence of self left with obsessional thoughts about this condition and
> how I think has anyone ever recovered from this type of DP where everythought that you have seems foreign and you look in the mirrior and you dont recognise yourself I feel weird even when I speak to people
> I would love to be able to reconect with my old self and see my girls and my wife like I used to Is there hope for me and all otherswith this type or degree of DP
> 
> Thank Guys


i think everyone is unique when it comes to finding ways on how to treat yourself. However, mine was caused by a chemical drug. I think the main problem for me was i took too much and it really messed with the chemicals up there and it set something off. I sustained from drug use except weed and kept my exercise routine up along with a healthy diet and a b vitamen complex and it started to go away rapidly.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Exercise and sunlight is great for boosting serotonin levels in your brain, and so is repetitive movement. I think those are the fast-tracks out of dp. Good daily routines no matter how you feel, replacing your anxious habitual thoughts with positive, normal thoughts.


----------



## Chillwynston (Apr 3, 2009)

I kinda forgot about it after a year, its like out of mind out of sight!!

The worst thing is its a vicious circle.

I got to the gym and worked my ass off and finished college, generally got in control and now I'm fine!! Twitch!!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Chillwynston said:


> I kinda forgot about it after a year, its like out of mind out of sight!!
> 
> The worst thing is its a vicious circle.
> 
> I got to the gym and worked my ass off and finished college, generally got in control and now I'm fine!! Twitch!!


 That's great!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

shaolinbomber said:


> i think everyone is unique when it comes to finding ways on how to treat yourself. However, mine was caused by a chemical drug. I think the main problem for me was i took too much and it really messed with the chemicals up there and it set something off. I sustained from drug use except weed and kept my exercise routine up along with a healthy diet and a b vitamen complex and it started to go away rapidly.


Yeah, the proverbial "they" say that the prognosis for drug-related depersonalization is better. Abstinence from drugs is key, as is controlling anxiety levels and avoiding obsessive thinking. Benzodiazepines helped me a lot. Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Eric (Jan 28, 2009)

this sounds so much like my story, mdma. Took MDMA, came down felt weird, shot into huge anxiety spike, brought out underlying issues, and boom here i am. HAHA! so fucked up.


----------

